# '''LEG'S ARE LAGGING ''' could do with some advice on my leg routine please



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

hey all , i am starting to see a big difference from my top half to my bottom half , might be due to more water/fat on my upper half ? but it just look's like my legs are lagging well behind .

here is my leg routine which is tomorrow , which i only is once a week, but i do dead lifts with my back which is mid week . but still think i am under training my leg's ?

Leg routine


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Were is the routine mate?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Were is the routine mate?


sorry mate give me 2 secs :confused1:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Were is the routine mate?


fixed mate


----------



## Rytiny4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mix things up with each leg workout. Use new exercises like lunges and front squats. Add in supersets, drop sets. Just really hammer and shock them each time


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rytiny4 said:


> Mix things up with each leg workout. Use new exercises like lunges and front squats. Add in supersets, drop sets. Just really hammer and shock them each time


thank's for the reply 

let's say i was to super set them tomorrow which exercises would you add them to with what exercises ? i'll look it to it more just finding leg day being a waste of time with result's .


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

10x10 squats a la gvt if u dont grow off them somethings wrong


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> 10x10 squats a la gvt if u dont grow off them somethings wrong


to be honest iv been looking at which is best for gaining mass on leg's , but i know its all about balance doing the right amount of each exercises .

so up the squat's then ,


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

5x5 is a good routine imo.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

micky12 said:


> hey all , i am starting to see a big difference from my top half to my bottom half , might be due to more water/fat on my upper half ? but it just look's like my legs are lagging well behind .
> 
> here is my leg routine which is tomorrow , which i only is once a week, but i do dead lifts with my back which is mid week . but still think i am under training my leg's ?
> 
> ...


I'd probably add a little bit more volume on the squats. You could also throw in some front squats in?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Heavy squats (what everyone says is key) did fuc.k all for me. Leg press for 15 - 20 reps plus loads of cable machine work focusing on maximum contraction is what made mine grow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I always found heavy squatting with high rep leg extensions / leg curls / calf raises worked best for me my routine looks like this

Squat - 8 sets 2 reps

Leg Extensions - 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 (Starting heavy and dropping 1 pin each set)

Leg Curls - 10, 12 , 14, 16, 18, 20 (Starting heavy and dropping 1 pin each set)

Seated Calf Raises - 3 sets 20 reps -- super set with -- Standing calf raises 3 sets 20 reps

Leg Press - 4 sets 25 reps

as you can see loads of volume


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Heavy squats (what everyone says is key) did fuc.k all for me. Leg press for 15 - 20 reps plus loads of cable machine work focusing on maximum contraction is what made mine grow.


What cable m/c exercises did you use?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't think your training legs enough.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> 5x5 is a good routine imo.


yeah from what i have read i would agree , just don't seem to be working for me , going to try more rep's/sets 7x7 etc etc for 2 week's see how that go's , was just getting a second opinion on my leg routien mate 

of maybe hoping for some body to give me a test


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> What cable m/c exercises did you use?


Quad ext and ham curl. After ****ing them up on the leg press.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> I always found heavy squatting with high rep leg extensions / leg curls / calf raises worked best for me my routine looks like this
> 
> Squat - 8 sets 2 reps
> 
> ...


good man, i will give this a try tomorrow , if i am honest i do honestly belive my body respond's more to high volume , but it's just find the sweet spot how much is enough or to much .

i'll try high volume over next 2 week's thank's


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Squats foremost then bang on the auxiliary exercises, minimum 3 times a week.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> I always found heavy squatting with high rep leg extensions / leg curls / calf raises worked best for me my routine looks like this
> 
> Squat - 8 sets 2 reps
> 
> ...


You can't beat high reps on leg extensions towards the end of the session with nice strict form, they make walk like I've been bummed :mellow:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Squats foremost then bang on the auxiliary exercises, minimum 3 times a week.


that's what i was thinking only doing my leg's once a week was no where near enough , but i go to the gym 4 time's a week already, and go at least once a week doing cardio maybe twice , so trying to add more day's just can not happen id be the walking dead,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Look into pre exhaust, do leg extensions then squat, do leg curls and then work calves on there own a few times a week. Some people can grow no problem with legs, others struggle


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Personally I don't give a **** what order I do legs, and would go as far as doing legs each time I visited, but that would consist of squats Monday then Wednesday then Friday, anyways you'll soon know if you ain't recovered enough, I trained legs Friday, so left them out today but will do them on Monday then wed, then again fri...

Like arms I believe they have the ability to recover quickly, arms have also come on well since adopting this, sod doing one body part per week...but as anything the above works for me....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> Personally I don't give a **** what order I do legs, and would go as far as doing legs each time I visited, but that would consist of squats Monday then Wednesday then Friday, anyways you'll soon know if you ain't recovered enough, I trained legs Friday, so left them out today but will do them on Monday then wed, then again fri...
> 
> Like arms I believe they have the ability to recover quickly, arms have also come on well since adopting this, sod doing one body part per week...but as anything the above works for me....


Interesting post, what data have you got to illustrate this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> Interesting post, what data have you got to illustrate this?


No data, just my own warped logic


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> No data, just my own warped logic


Not asking for studies haha just your own experiences. My legs grow much easier than my upper body, I train them much less than upper, always interested in stuff like this. Feels dirty being serious, training posts!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

greatful for all the very helpful reply's much appreciated  , sounds like doing them more than once a week and high volume is worth a try.

well it's time for me pit , night all will have a good look over this again tomorrow .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Personally I don't give a **** what order I do legs, and would go as far as doing legs each time I visited, but that would consist of squats Monday then Wednesday then Friday, anyways you'll soon know if you ain't recovered enough, I trained legs Friday, so left them out today but will do them on Monday then wed, then again fri...
> 
> Like arms I believe they have the ability to recover quickly, arms have also come on well since adopting this, sod doing one body part per week...but as anything the above works for me....


I agree with the logic in part i done arms 4-5 times a week with every session and added some decent size to them had the opposite on legs though done these 2-3 times a week and just started to pick up a lot of injuries dropped it back down to 1 main leg session a week but they do get hit on conditioning day when i do barbell complexes.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

micky12 said:


> greatful for all the very helpful reply's much appreciated  , sounds like doing them more than once a week and high volume is worth a try.
> 
> well it's time for me pit , night all will have a good look over this again tomorrow .


Try pre exhaust mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Look into pre exhaust, do leg extensions then squat, do leg curls and then work calves on there own a few times a week. Some people can grow no problem with legs, others struggle


 @Ashcrapper

Think an imposter has accessed your account and is posting training info mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> Think an imposter has accessed your account and is posting training info mate.


I'm a reformed character mate, want to prove my worth and show I'm a valuable member of the community


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Personally I would do two sessions a week

One on Monday and the other on Thursday both after a rest day.

Monday do as follows:

Squats sets of 3 until, 3 rep max hit, then on drop set to failure

Box squats buld up to 6 rep max

Leg press 4 sets 12 reps feet in middle of platform

Walking lungs 2 sets to failure

Leg extensions: 1 heavy set of 10 reps then drop down one plate and rep, repeat until all the way at the point where you cannot put the pin in

Lying dumbbell hamstring curl 3 sets 12

Glue ham raises 3 sets failure

Toe press 5 sets 15 reps, 4 part drop set final set

Seated raises 4 sets 15 reps, with 3 second stretch

Thursday:

Lying leg curls with body elevate 4 sets 12

Glute ham raises 3 sets failure

Romanian deadlifts off a box 5 sets 8

Front squats sets of 8 until failure then one drop set

Hack squat machine sets of 12 until failure

One leg extensions 4 sets 15 reps with partials to failure alternating one leg then the other

Standing raises giant circuit x 4 runs. dog crapp reps( 5sec negative 5 sec stretch) sets of 12, then straight into normal reps to failure, then body weight raises to failure, then heels on a plate raises to failure then floor raises to failure

That is my preferred leg routine and my legs have always been a strong point.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

German volume training on Squats and Straight Legged deadlifts. Absolute murder.

http://www.simplyshredded.com/german-volume-training-a-new-look-at-an-old-way-to-build-mass-strength.html


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> German volume training on Squats and Straight Legged deadlifts. Absolute murder.
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/german-volume-training-a-new-look-at-an-old-way-to-build-mass-strength.html


Or following on from that train of thought smolov!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

it all depends how much effort and intencity you are putting into it,you could double it but if you dont train to your limit you wont see the results.personall i would keep this but up the sets and reps a bit.4 x15 to 20 on leg press .i know when i,ve trained my legs because i struggle to walk back to the changing room.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> You can't beat high reps on leg extensions towards the end of the session with nice strict form, they make walk like I've been bummed :mellow:


how do you know what it feels to have been bummed,just curious.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually think that's a good routine tbh! Adjust weight and concentrate on form? Maybe try some maximum time under tension with pressing and extensions


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

graham58 said:


> how do you know what it feels to have been bummed,just curious.


you don't wanna no mate :whistling:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I havent read the whole thread, but I'd say legs 2x a week would help, my legs are getting stronger, go for something basic like

Day 1

Squat

Leg press

SLDL

Standing calf raise

Day 2

Front squat

Walking DB lunge

DB SLDL

Seated calf raise

Sounds quite basic, but mix up the sets and reps every so often and you shouldn't get bored


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Not asking for studies haha just your own experiences. My legs grow much easier than my upper body, *I train them much less* than upper, always interested in stuff like this. Feels dirty being serious, training posts!


My most successful strength routine consisted of;

Single legged press on My Nautilus Duo Squat.Super slow, minimum time under tension of 3 minutes.That equated to approx 18/20 reps,to total failure.Performed once a week.Thats approx 6 minutes of leg work a week.I increased strength EVERY workout, and doubled starting weight in 5 months, whilst on calorific restriction.

Everyone does far too much far too often.Thinking more is better.Its not harder is better, with less frequency.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Morning chaps , just had another good read and a lot of very interesting routine's

Think I'll keep same as I have now but up the sets by 1 more and all reps to 10-12 added SLDL and lunges , also I do like to do my reps very slow so think I will try whatmost have said and really go slow on each rep

Again very greatful for all the helpful reply's :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Heavy squats (what everyone says is key) did fuc.k all for me. Leg press for 15 - 20 reps plus loads of cable machine work focusing on maximum contraction is what made mine grow.


Halelouyaaaaaa!! Overhyped squats! Glad to hear u say this. Leg press has worked better for me too using diff angles and even partial reps amazing difference.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

split your workout up and do them twice a week?look at jordan peters leg training video to


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

GVT squats. Lower the weight slightly and give them a proper hammering with short rest times.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

I pretty much do exactly the same as ROWROW does just less sets/reps

so for example I name the workouts: legs 1 and legs 2. legs 1 being a quad dominant day with a small amount of hamstring work, and legs 2 being the opposite.

For example:

Legs 1 :

squats 6 sets - 3 warm/2work/1 drop. - i.e 60 x 15, 100 x 12, 140 x 10, 180 x 7, 200 x 3 then last set go for gold on half your top work weight. i.e 100 x max (get a fking good spotter and rest pause them go 50+ if you can handle it just all out)

Leg press exactly the same scheme as above just no dropset (simply cos I cba to unload all those plates quickly) so 3 sets ramping up weight then 3 straight sets t a work weight.

Leg extensions fst-7 style ( these are fukkin hard after all that.) remember to stetch hard inbetween sets and after as this is the end of quads.

Seated leg curls (hold contracted position for 2 seconds, so many people swing like fuk, this is to prevent this)

higher reps here - 5 sets.

i.e plate 6 x 20, 9 x 20, 12 x 20, 15 x 13, 18 x 5 (then do swings/partials for max, get your partner to then do negatives. when you cant resist the negative, get them to help you into the curled/contracted position and resist as long as possible!

leg day 1 done.

Legs 2.

Seated leg curls same as legs 1

Then do like Pscarb style training ( saw this in a journal of his and stole it, its awesome) so lighter weight 6 sets/10reps/10seconds between sets, easy as hell at first, but gets hard rapidly. still not forgetting those 2 second holds!

Glute ham raises - I just do 5 straight sets @ bodyweight here, max reps each time.

Stiff legged deads

4 sets - 3 warm / 2 work. when this is done drop to your first warm up weight and do 4 sets/45 second rest in between sets

Then last is front squats! should feel awesome and should feel your hams in this strongly as they're so fatigued.

I just do exactly the same for these as I do for back squats on legs 1.

It does work awesomely. I had a very bad knee injury just under a year ago ish. 2nd warmup set of 90kg, got tot he 13th rep, came out of the hole and my knee just popped, don't know how the hell I didn't collapse.. I managed to get the weight back into the rack and, just left the gym, way to much pain to carry on.

after months of doing just leg extensions and lunges ( all I could do that didn't bother my knee) I had god damn chicken legs, after maybe 3 months of this routine, they're probably my best bodypart..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> I pretty much do exactly the same as ROWROW does just less sets/reps
> 
> so for example I name the workouts: legs 1 and legs 2. legs 1 being a quad dominant day with a small amount of hamstring work, and legs 2 being the opposite.
> 
> ...


Volume and frequency is key with Legs IMO. Also I think you can never beast them too hard. I had 30.5inch thighs and 19inch calves when playing rugby and training them 3 x a week plus 2 Rugby matches and 3 rugby training sessions a week. They can take a hell of a beating










^rugby quads


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Agreed. I was contemplating a high frequency squat routine recently ( like the one that was posted recently over on tnation, 5 sets of squats at the start of every session). The only problem is, the quads are a very large strong muscle group and with proper rest recovery can battle on like troopers, but the knees on the other hand. Not so much lol...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> Agreed. I was contemplating a high frequency squat routine recently ( like the one that was posted recently over on tnation, 5 sets of squats at the start of every session). The only problem is, the quads are a very large strong muscle group and with proper rest recovery can battle on like troopers, but the knees on the other hand. Not so much lol...


Have you looked at smolov? That's a squat intensive routine that is very very good. Hard work bit worth it. Here is a link:

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-add-100-pounds-to-your-squat-smolov/


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

also weighted dumbbell step ups onto bench are good and blast mine


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hack squats are a great exercise for legs


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do higher reps squats if this hasn't already been suggested


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well went to the gym today , done legs I upped the squat reps from 5 to 10 also sets any other sets from 3 to 5

Also slowly doing each rep , needless to say I couldn't walk down the stairs of gym or drive my car had to sit about 20 mins or so till I got sone feeling back , now sitting here ready for my bed

Also going to train them on Wednesday , do this for next 2 weeks see how I get on

Thanks for all the helpful reply's very good routines and leg exercise's I would never of thought about trying

Will look back this thread over the yr nd pinch some of the routine's so again greatful for all the replies I'm sure many others can get something from this to .


----------

